# What is your Red Tegu like?



## dragonqueen4 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi guys! I have a young black and white argentine tegu. I was thinking of getting a red because I think they are such awesome lizards. I was talking to someone tonight who knows someone with a really large red. He says its a complete savage and he seems to have a negative opinion on tegus. Im just wondering if some of you could tell some of your experiences with your tegus. As far as I knew, I thought they were really docile friendly lizards???


----------



## alewis0890 (Feb 20, 2009)

Reds can be just as tame as B&W's its in how you raise it and the actual tegus personality...


----------



## brianratm (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a 4 month old Black and White and a 3 month old Red. I'd say the Black and White is already dog tame. He comes to my hand and closes his eyes when I pet him. The Red is very figidty and hyper. He runs from my hand. So far he seems to have a more nervous personality than my Black and White, but it could be that he is still getting used to me. I would agree that all have different personalities and it also has to do with how you raise them.


----------



## Gx3 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a red and he is super tame. I handle him everyday (that he is awake) and never feed him live food or in his cage.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 20, 2009)

its honestly all about how you raise him, theres methods of taming like not feeding live, feeding in a different tank, putting a recently worn shirt in the cage for a few days, and handling daily. A red can get just as tame as a b&w easy, columbians are the only extremely tough ones to tame, some not even possible...but reds are very friendly if tamed correctly. Id say go for it, awesome colors


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 21, 2009)

Our 7 year old male Red is dog tame.


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input!! I love my b/w so much I really want to get a red.. as soon as I have more space of course!!


----------

